# Where does Dark Den (Youtube) get his enclosures?



## DustinS85 (Aug 8, 2019)

I love his enclosures and I'd love them for my T's. But he never mentions where he gets them (at least from all the videos I've seen). He shows the ones he made  himself, but the premade ones he doesn't mention the names of. Does anyone know?


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 8, 2019)

He makes his own enclosure I believe.


----------



## DustinS85 (Aug 8, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> He makes his own enclosure I believe.


Even the ones with doors and what not?


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 8, 2019)

Well, you know he is around AB right? Maybe you can ask him for yourself. Right? @petkokc?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DustinS85 (Aug 8, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> Well, you know he is around AB right? Maybe you can ask him for yourself. Right? @petkokc?


Wasn't aware. This is my first time on the board. That's good to know. Hopefully he sees this.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 8, 2019)

DustinS85 said:


> Wasn't aware. This is my first time on the board. That's good to know. Hopefully he sees this.


Hopefully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## krbshappy71 (Aug 8, 2019)

Under conversations you could send him a private message.  (click your profile, drop down to Conversations)


----------



## Vanisher (Aug 8, 2019)

I builded my own glass terrariums before. I think i have builded around 50.overall in diffrent sizes. It was a big part of the tarantula hobby for me! It was very fun, and i loved the terrariums i builded


----------



## Urzeitmensch (Aug 8, 2019)

He has been talking about producing and selling them for a while. There are several DIY videos on his channel, e.g. this older one:






Look up his other videos on this playlist:
https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-n-MpsP9M1Kr4eCdNkQEZNRXr8Ci9HEO


----------



## petkokc (Aug 9, 2019)

Yeah, I made all of them and I would love to be able to sell them but I'm still not satisfied with their performance. Latest design got 3d printed parts and it's close to be the real deal but I have trouble connecting plastic parts with glass. I can glue them but the bond is not good enough on a long run. Not a problem for my use but not something that I would feel comfortable selling

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## Kitara (Aug 9, 2019)

Man I wish I was that handy. Very awesome looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

